# Cranberry Creek Walleye Derby



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

So far for September the weights for big fish are 10.0, 9.6, and 7.0

They pay $100, $50, and $25 respectively with no entry fee except to use their facility. 

I don't think many entered last month but it starts over tomorrow. I would expect at least 12-13 pounds to rule in October, 13-14 in November, 14-15 in December.

Seems to me that I heard Shake and Roger got one over 10 last Saturday? Am I wrong? Forget to enter?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We had one that went 9.3. I had no clue about the derby!!!


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Big sign out front by the road and I posted it a couple weeks ago I think but m,aybe no.. I think you had other things on your mind anyway Saturday but no excuses after this.

this was a reminder for everyone that a new month is starting.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Since I was the captain that day, it was Roger's responsibility


----------

